# Torn on what to do with Crepe Myrtles



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

I bought this house last October and it has three pretty big Natchez crepe myrtles really close the house. They are beautiful trees but I just don't know what to do with them. The middle one is completely blocking the front window of the house. I imagine they've been there since the house was built in 2004, and they were planted by the builders because they didn't care how big they would get.

Aside from Crepe Murder (topping) them I don't see an alternative other than having them removed. Which I've heard it's really difficult to remove these trees and stop them from sprouting suckers after the fact. Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2018)

I think they look nice but maybe just need a trim. The one in the middle blocking a lot. Could you maybe remove 1 or 2 of them and replace with say a holly or small evergreen of some sort. I'm partial to Christmas tree shaped stuff for hanging lights. &#128578;


----------



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

Yea but removing them is a pain lol. No way to grind the stump on the middle one unless bushes are removed. Can't really dig it up either cause it's so big. Only way would be to cut it down and put chemical on the stump which I hate to do. Here is an updated pic I just took today


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Trim them up. You do yourself a disservice removing them. Trees add long term value to a home, more than grass and landscaping ever will.

I've got several of them and while I'm not particularly fond of them, I also am not going to take them out either. it is costly as you noted and it detracts value from my home. I'm all for having a awesome lawn, but my long term goals are to increase the value of my asset.

Keep the trees, trim several of the limbs off the main trunk(s) and really thin them out. The one in the middle could use some thinning to open your view, but the ones on the left and right could use a really big thinning. Treat the crepe myrtle like a tree and not a shrub - they will thrive this way (I have one that is over 25-30 ft tall) even though that is not how they are traditionally grown (ie, crepe murder). Then apply sucker stopper to the lower bases to prevent future growth. They will continue to grow taller and provide some very healthy shade for your roof, all the while opening up the canopy to your grass underneath so you can grow strong muda.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't understand why they plant trees like that so close to the house (yes I do and you nailed it, they "look nice" next to the house when small). Down here they also like to plant yaupons at the corners and in front of houses. If they would only push them 4-6 feet out when they plant them so they're positioned for mature size they'd be fine. Same reason they plant 6 one gallon shrubs in a space fit for 2 or 3 forcing you to remove them 10-15 years later. Small is cheap, people like to see a lot of plants so MANY small is obviously better 

You either need to be very meticulous on keeping them pruned or they're going to cost you in trim damage, gutter damage/clogging, roof damage and possibly worse, squirrels. Yup, tree rats. They'll sit in the tree while they literally chew through your roof and decking to provide access to your attic for a long winter's nap and breeding palace. That can lead to chewed wires and a 3-4 month period of stench while the one that died in a wall airs out  Not to mention the pitter patter of scampering feet each morning and evening as they head out for the day and return. I speak from experience at two DFW homes on this one.

If it were me I'd cut them down and make a plan that includes spacing for the mature size of whatever I plant. 


krubs said:


> I bought this house last October and it has three pretty big Natchez crepe myrtles really close the house. They are beautiful trees but I just don't know what to do with them. The middle one is completely blocking the front window of the house. I imagine they've been there since the house was built in 2004, and they were planted by the builders because they didn't care how big they would get.
> 
> Aside from Crepe Murder (topping) them I don't see an alternative other than having them removed. Which I've heard it's really difficult to remove these trees and stop them from sprouting suckers after the fact. Any advice?


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as you. However, I've read it's fairly easy to remove one. The roots are shallow. You just pull it out with a truck or tractor (no first hand experience). I have 3 that are planted within 5 feet of the house. They were intentionally never trimmed. They're beautiful, however, they rub against the stucco and shingles in the wind. I feel like if I were to do the "crepe murder" thing at this point that the trunks are too thick and it would look weird.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. However, I've read it's fairly easy to remove one. The roots are shallow. You just pull it out with a truck or tractor (no first hand experience). I have 3 that are planted within 5 feet of the house. They were intentionally never trimmed. They're beautiful, however, they rub against the stucco and shingles in the wind. I feel like if I were to do the "crepe murder" thing at this point that the trunks are too thick and it would look weird.


Hotty Toddy! Where do you live? I'm a Rebel living in Hog country.

I'd keep the trees. Their trunks are the prettiest aspect to me. I'd limb them up, particularly the middle one.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I pulled a somewhat immature one (<3 years old) manually with a shovel. The roots are shallow but they dig outward pretty far. I had some roots extending under my driveway (~3 feet away). Something to keep in mind if you pull them up with a tractor... Don't want to crack your foundation/driveway!


----------



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

A lot of good and detailed replies here. I appreciate all of the feedback/advice. To start, I may just heavily prune/trim them and if I completely fail or they end up looking horrible I can always go the route of having them removed. Better to start small and see if I can make them work where they are.

I've never really seen any squirrels around the neighborhood though so not too worried about that..

I also plan on planting some type of Japanese maple in the front yard somewhere. Or maybe put a large red crape myrtle. Not sure yet. I think a bloodgood maple would look pretty good.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

krubs said:


> A lot of good and detailed replies here. I appreciate all of the feedback/advice. To start, I may just heavily prune/trim them and if I completely fail or they end up looking horrible I can always go the route of having them removed. Better to start small and see if I can make them work where they are.
> 
> I've never really seen any squirrels around the neighborhood though so not too worried about that..
> 
> I also plan on planting some type of Japanese maple in the front yard somewhere. Or maybe put a large red crape myrtle. Not sure yet. I think a bloodgood maple would look pretty good.


Do a Japanese Maple if you can get away with it. Great tree


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I would not pull that tree up. It's beautiful even the placement of the tree is good. You just need to keep it trim in the spring and fall.


----------

